# Insurance Quote



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi people, I have a R33 GTR about 600bhp, I've been online and no company can seem to give me a quote!! I have mentioned all the mods and extras on the car but even confused.com cant help me!!

Really dont know what to do now as I use to insure the car on a trade policy am no longer a trader now so dont know what to do!!!!

Can anyone point me in the right direction please???????:nervous::thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

You could try ringing a few of the companies on here that advertise Skyline insurance including mods ? I use A-Plan for mine but there are plenty of others.

Here you go...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/insurance.html


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You have to call up

Online is poo for gtrs


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Bigman said:


> Hi people, I have a R33 GTR about 600bhp, I've been online and no company can seem to give me a quote!! I have mentioned all the mods and extras on the car but even confused.com cant help me!!
> 
> Really dont know what to do now as I use to insure the car on a trade policy am no longer a trader now so dont know what to do!!!!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction please???????:nervous::thumbsup:


Online sites are set up for standard UK car insurance, whilst some will cater for modified cars, you'll struggle with a 600BHP GTR. Try a specialist insurer, feel free to get in touch:

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Insurance has been discussed on here many times.
Some common ones to try are:
Adrian Flux
A-Plan
Sky Insurance
Keith Michaels

They are all insurance brokers. I'm personally insured through Keith Michaels brokers who used 'Summit at Lloyds' insurance company.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Bigman said:


> Hi people, I have a R33 GTR about 600bhp, I've been online and no company can seem to give me a quote!! I have mentioned all the mods and extras on the car but even confused.com cant help me!!
> 
> Really dont know what to do now as I use to insure the car on a trade policy am no longer a trader now so dont know what to do!!!!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction please???????:nervous::thumbsup:


We specialise in modified cars and if you are able to limit the mileage to under 7500 the rates should be very competitive.

We replace all modifications on a like for like basis and offer track day cover as well.

If you wanted to contact me at the office on 01277 376000 id be happy to run a quote through for you. Alternatively if you PM me your contact number and i'll call you personally to run a quote.

best Regards
Neil
Greenlight insurance
01277 376000


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We specialise in modified cars and if you are able to limit the mileage to under 7500 the rates should be very competitive.
> 
> We replace all modifications on a like for like basis and offer track day cover as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Neil 
i have just contacted green light and they say they cannot give me a quote as im under 25... im guessing to try either sky A plan or adrian flux again. Or are you able to quote me?
Kind regards James


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

James

We can quote for drivers under 25 providing you have owned the car (or something similar performance for a year). The price you had been quoted already was to low for us to compete with for 10,000 miles.

We have a couple of other underwriters who will quote but they wouldnt be competitive unless your mileage was around the 6k miles mark.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight
01277 376000


----------

